# What's your dream Fixie?



## aslives (Aug 17, 2006)

I want to buy a track bike - with a budget of 2-4k. I'm a carbon fiber fan in terms of my regular bike and wondering what to get here - basically urban street riding in Tokyo. Been living here for about 20 years so Japanese makers are certainly welcome (although my bike is a pinarello....)

Really want a great frame - any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nagasawa or 3Rensho.....


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

For street riding, I'd buy steel becasue you'll have less to worry about than carbon, especially if ou have to lock it up anywhere. 

Adding onto Dave Hickey, I've seen some cool Anchor and Bridgestone bikes also. 

Because track parts really are not that much, and because you're in Japan, you could consider buying an American-built frame by a small American builder. It's be more unique over there.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Axis said:


>


That would easily be the ugliest color of brown on a bike that I've ever seen.


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> That would easily be the ugliest color of brown on a bike that I've ever seen.


How is this Tonic Fab track bike then?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a red cannondale with chopped risers and lime green deep v's and other bits


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Pablo said:


> .... and because you're in Japan, you could consider buying an American-built frame by a small American builder. It's be more unique over there.


+ 1
also a Nagasawa bike when you return home.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

For urban street riding I would go with the Surly Steamroller (Sa-a-ri Suti-i-mu-ro-o-raa...) or something comparable. I have one and love it.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Custom Milwaukee or this Gan Well Pro, made by the late Mr. Doi with a paint scheme shared by only 3 other bikes (if you fit a 59cm):


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Waterford*

Custom

SS Lugs and fork crown

Paul Racer Brakes & Hubs

Brooks

Eno Crank

Phil BB

King Headset

Campy Levers

Mavic CXP


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Custom


Sick, sick, sick. Crazy question... Do you know what your fork axle-to-crown is? I'm itching to convert a frameset I have lying around - a Waterford, actually - to Paul Racers, but I don't know if it makes sense. I haven't actually seen the frame yet (eBay...), and could certainly work it out myself if I had it in my hands, but I'm curious now. Your fork looks much shorter than it would be were you to have used regular cantis.

Otherwise, do you really like the brakes? Are they worth it for any reason other than the super-cool factor? I put a thread on the CX forum a few days ago, but garnered not much feedback.

Again, sweet bike.

edit: I did some searches, and it seems you get asked about your brakes every time you post a picture of that bike. So unless you have anything new to add, I'll go by your past reports... I would still be interested in that fork's A-to-C. And maybe how long the chainstays are too, while I'm at it, because I'd be converting the rear of this frame, too. Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Applesauce said:


> Sick, sick, sick. ...... I would still be interested in that fork's A-to-C. And maybe how long the chainstays are too, while I'm at it, because I'd be converting the rear of this frame, too. Thanks!


It is a Waterford RS22 so whatever they post on their website ought to give you a really good idea.

BTW I still love the bike.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Custom Kirk, 

After Seeing LenJ's Kirk I must have one when I can afford it. The most beautiful bike I've ever seen in person, period..

Edit: This is Len's frame, I'd have to go with another color scheme which is a pity. My fave is red & white but I don't want to look like a copycat.

Of course with my current finances it will probably be years before I can do this.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to have a Moyer fixed gear built some day. Some examples:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kr2/sets/72157594520077309/


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh man... 

It's a Bamboo frame, Phil wood everything that can be Phil, Brooks everything that can be Brooks, Cherry wood fenders, Maple wood Cane Creek Headset, and for pedals good old MKS with Powergrips... in leather if they ever make them. If they don't I might have to stay with leather toe clips and straps. 

Yeah, total nature look for my dream bike. On top of that I'd brand my name on the top tube like real pro rider.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

To contribute something productive to this thread...

<img src='https://www.richardsachs.com/pistagallery/images/Track-FullSide.jpg'>

But I would settle for a Speedvagen, brakes and all, but with a fixed side. ...But with straight seatstays - I think Sacha's crazy-bendy-thingies, while technically impressive, just look silly.

<img src='https://www.speedvagen.com/images/v/3Qtr1.jpg'>


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Axis said:


> How is this Tonic Fab track bike then?


Nothing terrible.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

methinks some of these ain't in op's desired price range of 2-4k


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> methinks some of these ain't in op's desired price range of 2-4k


I think a lot of us - I, at least - responded honestly to the question, "What's your dream fixie?" That's a different question from, "What can I buy for $2-4k?," though s/he did ask that as well. I usually dream in cost-no-object-technicolor.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

A sweet dream fixie would be a Moots witha ti fork, track dropouts, road geometry, and Campy Record.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Moots fat-tubed-frame/fork/seatpost/stem with Zipp wheels, Ti chainring, carbon cranks, carbon bar. Oh, and brakes.

For the OP price range, I would say a Jamis Sonik. You could buy a couple of them for backup *when* it breaks in that price range.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I really don't have a "dream" bike to speak of.......but I'm constantly thinking about what to build for my next project. 
Currently I'm seriously 'dreaming' and researching about building up a fixed gear folder. I'm still trying to narrow down which folder frame to use for this project.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I completely and utterly agree. Blech.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I would love to get a hold of an old Look cf frame, kg 171 or even better, 271. I'm still looking....right now mine is an old Gitane and that makes me happy.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably something that would have meaning to me, maybe something I built myself to my dimensions. It would have all these unique imperfections and I would know the story behind each and every one. And with S&S couplers.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

*my $.02*

heres an aluminum shout out


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Not much dreaming about fixed gear bikes...*

but if I had one, it would be about a Spectrum titanium custom.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Go over to Bikeforums.net. Look under Single Speed and Fixed Gear, and see what the guy's over in your area are doing. Look under the thread about "Track bikes in Tokyo (picture heavy)" on page three.


----------



## hawaiirace (Aug 4, 2003)

My fixed single speed would be Richard Moon @ Moon Cycles. BEAUTIFUL!!!
www.cwo.com/~lunarlab/index.htm


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Axis said:


> How is this Tonic Fab track bike then?



The guy riding it is one of the fastest messengers in nyc.


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

I've had my eye on these for a while


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Why have drops at all if they're un-usable?


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Why have drops at all if they're un-usable?


I think I've seen them used here If not the same one, something very similar.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

vatukoula gold said:


> I think I've seen them used here If not the same one, something very similar.


Maybe. But on that bike, which already has a pretty significant drop from saddle to the top of the bar, I highly doubt anyone would actaully use the drops. On top of that, they just look comical.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Love what you have.....*

I've yet to see (or dream one up) that I think I'd give up my Fuso for.

I doubt I could get a frameset that does everything as well as this thing does.

Now, if I could just find a complete NOS Super Record Pista gruppo......


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

vanilla, sachs, bob jackson, waterford, bridgestone phm9, ahearne, etc.


you said dream right?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Kinda hate to admit it...*

But a Quickbeam might be somewhere on the list.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

Perhaps i'm missing the point but... you're asking for a 2-4k fixie to thrash around tokio???
I'm currently considering getting a secondary set of wheels to ride in Madrid, because i'm tired of smashing my Ksyrium SLs against potholes, cracks, vents, sewers... and having to true them every so often. That, coupled with the fact that i can't seem to find a half-decent wheelbuilder in madrid who'll do a half-decent job of truing my wheels...
I'm all for really, REALLY expensive bikes even if its to ride in the city, but it'd be a shame to have such a nice bike and wreck it through every day city riding!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

danl1 said:


> But a Quickbeam might be somewhere on the list.


Why would you hate to admit that?


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

*I haven't got any pictures*

because it's all in my head, and I never know if I'll actually get round to building it. I've been thinking for a while about a custom fixie frame. Steel, oversize tubes. Monostay seatstays (think mondonico). Integrated seatpost (think vanilla speedvagen). slightly sloping TT just to get the bars that bit higher without too many spacers. All fillet brazed - no lugs or corners anywhere, just smooth transitions between tubes. Simple, but solid, trackends. Straight fork. I'd probably paint it pearl white, maybe with electric blue panels on DT and ST. chrome trackends and fork tips, maybe the right chainstay too. A nice fillet brazed stem in matching colour to the frame. Components would be all silver. not sure about saddle colour, but probably a rolls or regal, either matching white or contrasting black. large flange hubs, 32 hole x3. CD colour rims. al black tyres, or maybe gumwall. front brake only (a nice single pivot, older duraace or campy would be nice). white cable. drop bars, with a brake lever on each side. not sure about bartape colour....


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

I own my dream bike. 

Early 90's style sprint coolness! (closer to camera)










True North Cycles built me the frame set. They had built several general purpose track frames for guys so creating one specific for sprinting wasnt a far stretch. I wanted one that was crazy stiff. In the end if looks like what Carey Hall, Stephan Pate and other Aussie's rode. Super compact, flat top tube, tiny headtube and tight rear end. Its built out of Tange Prestige Ultimate Tandem tubing. The rear end was made out of the fat end of MTB stays. They had to be hammer dented for chain ring and crank clearance theyre so big. Hands down its my favorite bike. I use it right now as a training bike / big old school bumpy track racer.


www.truenorthcycles.com


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

And you can't get any bumpier than Kissena!


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Delhi, Ontario.......... But yes Kissena is pretty bumpy, alot of fun tho.


----------

